# Hi!



## Abby (May 4, 2014)

Hi all, I joined this forum ages ago when I was writing, took a couple of years off and I'm writing again, yay!! Not sure if I ever posted on this forum, but I don't seem to be able to post anywhere but this section, not sure why that is! Anyway, I like to draw, paint, sculpt and write, I like poetry and horror...looking forward to getting back into it!!


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 4, 2014)

You get 10 posts, then you can post anywhere.

Welcome (back?) to the Writing Forums! Hope you enjoy your time here


----------



## Plasticweld (May 4, 2014)

Abby welcome back what type of writing do you do?


----------



## aj47 (May 4, 2014)

Welcome!  

We ask that you make ten posts to the various parts of the site to make sure you're not a bot/spammer/scammer/scum.  Think of it as a mini Turing test.  I've seen formulaic introductory messages that could have been posted by a bot so this particular policy makes sense.

I write poetry too.  Not only can you share your work in the public forums, but those ten posts will give you the keys to private areas of the forum where you can post stuff and retain first rights.  In addition, you will be able to add/change an avatar and sig to your posts.  

I look forward to reading your work as well as to seeing your comments/critique of my poetry.  Fresh eyes bring a fresh perspective.


----------



## InstituteMan (May 4, 2014)

Hi, Abby! Welcome back!


----------



## ToriJ (May 5, 2014)

Welcome back to the forum. Glad to see you've taken up writing again. Hopefully the break did you some good. Have a smurf :brilsmur:


----------



## playerslayer666 (May 5, 2014)

Amateur writers taking prolonged breaks from their writing is actually very common. Take it slow if you must. Just don't forget your passion for writing.


----------



## Bishop (May 5, 2014)

Welcome back from the silence that always was!

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: Built for Abby in 2012. Realized in 2014.


----------



## Abby (May 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the great welcome! I like any poetry as long as it's thoughtful, if that makes sense. I'm not much of poetry writer though, I prefer to read what others have written. I like to write horror, plus have had a stab at writing stories for children. I have written 4 chapters of a thriller novel which I will probably never finish! I have little people to look after too, so any writing I do will be late at night. I think the reason I drifted away form writing before was because I started to get serious about my art again, I tend to get stuck into one thing to the exclusion of all else!


----------



## playerslayer666 (May 5, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Welcome back from the silence that always was!
> 
> Welcome to the writing forums!
> Writing Forums: Built for Abby in 2012. Realized in 2014.



how do you not have more LOL's under your belt with all your witty comments?

EDIT: forgot there was a whole topic where people ask you stuff.... hehe..... okay then. i should officially ask in the appropriate topic.


----------



## playerslayer666 (May 5, 2014)

Abby said:


> I tend to get stuck into one thing to the exclusion of all else!



i got a friend who draws, skates and likes music. he's good with music, okay with drawing and average at skating. he'd be better at them all if he tried more, but much like me he plays a lot of video games too. i swear video games are evil.... and addictive! ( like crack )

don't exclude things. ever. take it slow on all of them. if you like it, do it.


----------



## Pandora (May 5, 2014)

Welcome Abby, nice to have you here with us, happy for your return.


----------



## Abby (May 5, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Bishop (May 5, 2014)

playerslayer666 said:


> how do you not have more LOL's under your belt with all your witty comments?
> 
> EDIT: forgot there was a whole topic where people ask you stuff.... hehe..... okay then. i should officially ask in the appropriate topic.



Criminal isn't it?!


----------



## GeeDubayou (May 6, 2014)

Hello Abby,
Welcome...i joined several months ago, and just started posting and fully exploring this site. Enjoy your stay


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 7, 2014)

Hopefully you can get back into it!

Cheers!


----------

